# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Αποτελέσματα!!!!!

## mariakappa

σημερα μιλησα με τον κυριο που με βοηθησε να κανω τις εξετασεις στη Γερμανια και ιδου τα αποτελεσματα.Ο Κοκος μου εχει 3 βακτηρια.σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα εχει methylbacterium mesophilicum και bacillus sp.σε μεσαια ποσοτητα εχει enterococcus sp. και δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα με τις αντιβιωσεις γιατι εχει ανοσια στο baytril.ενω οι υπολοιπες δεν εκαναν.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και τωρα?
καλο το οτι ξερεις με τι ακριβως εχεις να κανεις,καλη πληρη αναροση!

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ.θα μου πει αυριο ο γιατρος.μαλλον θα παρει βιομισιν.

----------


## douke-soula

θα περιμενουμε τα νεα του γιατρου .

περαστικα να ειναι .σημερα εφαγε ενταξει την κρεμουλα του;

----------


## mariakappa

18 μλ το πρωι, 26μλ το μεσημερι και τωρα περιμενει να ξαναφαει.... μου βγαζει λιγο την ψυχη αλλα δεν πειραζει.δεν αντεχω θελω να ερθει το αυριο.

----------


## mitsman

το βραδυ τρωνε πιο πολυ.. φτιαξε παραπανω κρεμουλα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

στα 26 ξανασταματησε.μαλλον εκει γεμιζει.και ετσι ευχαριστημενη ειμαι.

----------


## douke-soula

ενταξει .καλα ειναι και αυτα .

----------


## jk21

θα ηταν χρησιμο για το γιατρο σου αν ανεφερες τον ακριβη αριθμο των αποικιων και τις συνθηκες καλλιεργειας ωστε να αξιολογησει την παθογενεια ή μη των ευρυματων .καποια παθογονα σε ανθρωπους δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι και σε πτηνα .ακομα και να ειναι υπαρχει αριθμος αποικιων που πανω απο αυτον ειναι παθογονα 

το πρωτο μικροβιο θα ελεγα ειναι αρκετα σπανιο ....  θεωρητικα παντα η ενροφλοξασινη (baytril ) ,γενταμυκινη (tabernil centamycina  ) ,σπεκτινομυκινη (aviosan chevita ) ειναι δραστικες απεναντι του

----------


## vagelis76

Μαράκι ψάξε μήπως και κάποιες τροφές βοηθάνε στη καταπολέμιση όλων αυτών,μέσω των συστατικών τους.

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να γίνει καλά ο μικρός !!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Mαρία τουλάχιστον πλέον θα ξέρεις τι έχει και θα ξέρει και ο γιατρός πως να κινηθεί. μέσα απ την ψυχή μου σου εύχομαι και πάλι να το ξεπεράσει γρήγορα και να τελειώνετε μ αυτή την ιστορία!

----------


## jk21

> θα ηταν χρησιμο για το γιατρο σου αν ανεφερες τον ακριβη αριθμο των αποικιων και τις συνθηκες καλλιεργειας ωστε να αξιολογησει την παθογενεια ή μη των ευρυματων .



μιλαω για καποιο mail με την ακριβη απαντηση απο το διαγνωστικο κεντρο ,οπως εκεινοι την διατυπωνουν (αν δεν το εχεις ηδη γραπτως) .εχει σημασια !

----------


## kaveiros

Πως πηγε Μαρια?

----------


## nuntius

*Μαράκι, με το καλό να μπείτε σε νορμάλ ρυθμούς πια... αρκετά στενοχωρήθηκες και το μικρό σου παιδεύτηκε πολύ!!! Καλή ανάρρωση εύχομαι και ό,τι χρειαστείς, μιλάμε!!! 
*

----------


## mariakappa

τι να σου βρε αντρεα.εγω ολο στο τελος φτανω και παλι στην αρχη βρισκομαι.
ο γιατρος αμφιβαλει λιγο για τα αποτελεσματα γιατι μου ειπε οτι το πρωτο βακτηριο ειναι σπανιο ενω τα αλλα δυο εαν τα ειχε θα ειχε πεθανει το πολυ μεσα σε εικοσι μερες.αλλα και παλι το γνωριζει το εργαστηριο και λεει οτι ειναι εμπιστο.... 
μου ζητησε το αντιβιογραμμα αλλα δεν υπαρχει γιατι δεν το εκανε η κυρια που εκανε την καλλιεργεια οποτε πρεπει να επαναλαβω για αλλη μια φορα την εξεταση στην ελλαδα πια για να παρω αντιβιογραμμα.δεν ξερω ομως εαν τα εργαστηρια εδω ειναι εμπιστα.πηρε και υγρο απο τον προλοβο και θα γινει και εκει εξεταση.και θα γινει και μια ιστολογικη.αυτη δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι.
η κρεμα δυστυχως συνεχιζεται, και απλα προσθεσαμε και σκορδο.θα πρεπει να περιμενω την επομενη εβδομαδα για εξελιξεις.
το μονο ενθαρρυτικο ειναι οτι σημερα ο κοκος κοιμοταν στα ενα ποδι πανω στο κλαδι του.ωσπου περασε ενας ...... με τερμα την μουσικη και τον ξυπνησε.

----------


## kaveiros

:sad:  Πολυ ταλαιπωρια τι να πω. Εστω την αλλη εβδομαδα ευχομαι να βγει μια ακρη.

----------


## jk21

> σημερα μιλησα με τον κυριο που με βοηθησε να κανω τις εξετασεις στη Γερμανια και ιδου τα αποτελεσματα.Ο Κοκος μου εχει 3 βακτηρια.σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα εχει methylbacterium mesophilicum και bacillus sp.σε μεσαια ποσοτητα εχει enterococcus sp. και δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα με τις αντιβιωσεις γιατι εχει ανοσια στο baytril.ενω οι υπολοιπες δεν εκαναν.


δεν ξερω αν το εργαστηριο δεν εκανε εγκυρες εξετασεις ή η μεταφορα των αποτελεσματων δεν εχει γινει με τον καλυτερο τροπο ..... ,αλλα ανοσια (ανθεκτικοτητα μαλλον εννοουν ) μικροβιων στο baytril δεν διαπιστωνεται παρα μονο με αντιβιογραμμα  .αν δεν υπαρχει ,τοτε και τα αρχικα λεχθεντα << δεν υπαρχουν >> !!!!

----------


## mariakappa

ο κυριος μου ειπε οτι η μικροβιολογος εκανε απο μονη της αντιβιογραμμα και βρηκε αυτο αλλα δεν συνεχισε σε τιποτα αλλο γιατι δεν της ειχε ζητηθει.και ερωτω.
οταν βρισκεις μικροβιο σε καλλιεργεια δεν προχωρας σε αντιβιογραμμα? πρεπει να γινει ειδικη παραγγελια? ρωταω.δεν ξερω.γιατι στους ανθρωπους γινεται αντιβιογραμμα.

----------


## jk21

καθε μικροβιολογικη εξεταση που πληρωνεται πρεπει να αιτειται ο πελατης για να γινει .φυσικα .αλλα οταν υπαρχει τετοια αναγκη ,σαφως ενημερωνεται εγκαιρα ωστε αμα θελει να γινει .γιαυτο και οι εξετασεις υπογραφονται απο μικροβιολογο και παραδιδονται ειτε με γραπτο του σχολιο για τα αποτελεσματα ,ειτε με αμεση επαφη με τον εξεταζομενο και ενημερωση του .συνηθως βεβαια  ο θεραπων ιατρος ειναι αυτος που ζητα τι εξετασεις πρεπει να γινονται .ενας γιατρος λοιπον αν ζητησει καλλιεργεια σχεδον παντα μετα ζητα και αντιβιογραμμα για να δει αν το << σχημα >> φαρμακων που συνηθως χορηγει σαν πρωτη αντιμετωπιση μεχρι την εξαγωγη των αποτελεσματων ,ειναι τελικα δραστικο και το μικροβιο δεν ειναι ανθεκτικο σε αυτο .σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση ανθεκτικοτητας ή μετριας δραστικοτητας γινεται αλλαγη με ουσια η οποια ειναι πλήρως δραστικη 

ολα αυτα αν ακολουθουμε τον σωστο δρομο -> γιατρος -> εξεταστικο κεντρο  -> απαντησεις  -> τελικη αποφαση γιατρου με βαση τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## mariakappa

οκ.τοτε ειναι ισως και δικο μου λαθος που δεν το ξεκαθαρισα απο την αρχη.λαθος λογω απειριας φυσικα. αλλα δεν πειραζει.παντα λεω στην ζωη μου οτι καθε εμποδιο ειναι για καλο.ισως τελικα ετσι επρεπε να ερθουν τα πραγματα για να ξανακανω εξετασεις και να προκυψει κατι αλλο που διεφυγε την προηγουμενη φορα.
την πρωτη φορα την εξεταση την εκανα ελλαδα και δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα.μετα την εκανα στο εξωτερικο και βρεθηκαν βακτηρια που ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να εχει.ειμαι περιεργη τι θα ακουσω την επομενη φορα.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ενα ατομο που θελει το καλυτερο για το πουλακι του και το εχει αποδειξει επανελλημενα ,προστρεχει στα παντα που θα του εδιναν λυση σε ενα τοπο χωρις οργανωση σε πολλα .μεσα σε αυτα τα παντα ειναι και πραγματα αμφιλεγομενα .ο γιατρος σου μπορει να σου απαντησει πιο εγκυρα αν εξετασεις μπορουν να γινονται (και μαλιστα για διαφορους παθογονους μικροοργανισμους με ιδιαιτεροτητες στην ανιχνευση ,με μεταφορα σε τοσο μεγαλες αποστασεις που και το καλυτερο ισως εξεταστικο κεντρο ,ισως να μην  μπορεσει να κρατησει καθαρες απο επιμολυνσεις ή αλλοιωσεις των πραγματικων τιμων  .επισης πιστευω οτι επισης ο γιατρος και ο καθε γιατρος ειναι αυτος που θα κρινει στο τι πρεπει να ψαχτει .δεν ηταν λοιπον  η μομφη μου σε σενα ,που εχεις κανει  για αυτο το πουλακι τοσα και τοσα .... η μομφη ειναι στην ολη διαδικασια .μομφη που μπορει και να ειναι λαθος αλλα την απαντηση μπορει να την δωσει ο γιατρος σου που απο τα διαφορα που μας μετεφερες μαλλον δειχνει να ξερει τι κανει !

----------


## mariakappa

αυτο δεν θελω να το ξανασκεφτεις... :Love0040:

----------


## mariakappa

ιδου λοιπον το αποτελεσμα απο την εξεταση του προλοβου.
escherichia coli. η κατασταση του ειναι σοβαρη γιατι ενω παιρνει augmentine δεν τον πιανει και συνεχως χανει βαρος.και κανει ασταματητα εμετους γι'αυτο αρχιζουμε primperan. το αντιβιογραμμα θα βγει μαλλον αυριο.
οπως καταλαβαινετε η ζωη μου θα αλλαξει απο σημερα.τουλαχιστον μεσα στην επομενη εβδομαδα πρεπει να παχυνει αλλιως .......

----------


## serafeim

ελα μαρια μην σκεφτεσαι το αλλιως... θα τα καταφερει... πυστευω σε εσενα κα ιθα τα καταφερεις και εσυ σηγουρα!!!
προσεχετον!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Αποκλείεται να μην τα βγάλετε πέρα... με εσένα πάνω απτο κεφάλι του δεν έχει επιλογές... κυριολεκτικά τον έχεις μέσα στους γιατρούς και τον βοηθάς όσο μπορείς!!! Όλα καλά θα πάνε 
*

----------


## mariakappa

σας ευχαριστω που μου δινετε κουραγιο.

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρια το E coli ειναι συνηθισμενο και στα πουλια, προφανως στο συγκεκριμενο εκανε μεγαλη ζημια, αλλα μη χανεις την ελπιδα σου. Οσα εχεις κανει ως τωρα δειχνουν ποση δυναμη εχεις.

----------


## mariakappa

ανδρεα ειναι οπως τα λες.ειναι συνηθισμενο στα πουλια αλλα στον δικο μου εχει δημιουργησει σοβαρο προβλημα γιατι το εχει παρα πολυ καιρο.δεν χανω ομως τις ελπιδες μου.και μονο που θα γυρισω σπιτι και θα τον παρω αγκαλιτσα, και αυτος θα με φιλησει.... παιρνω απιστευτο κουραγιο.πιστη χρειαζεται και ολα θα πανε καλα.
δεν κρυβω ομως τον πανικο μου το πρωι που τον ζυγιζω...

----------


## Leonidas

...τελικα 3 μερες.. :Happy: ..ωραια...να ελπιζεις να μην σου πουν οτι εχει ανθεκτικοτητα στο baytril..για να μην χρειαστει να παρεις αλλου ειδους αντιβιωση..και ελπιζω να σου πει για παραλληλη αγωγη αν υπαρχουν μυκητες..(δεν σου βρηκε..?)..

----------


## mariakappa

οχι.προς το παρον τιποτα αλλο.ελπιζω δηλαδη..... :Scared0012:

----------


## Leonidas

...niceeee.. :Happy: ...ολα θα πανε καλα.. :Happy: ...

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ το e coli ειναι ειτε προσφατο σαν αυτουσια λοιμωξη πρωτογενης ή δευτερογενης απο εξασθενηση του οργανισμου λογω καποιας αλλης .... ας περιμενουμε και τις αλλες εξετασεις (αν καταλαβα καλα δεν εχουν τελειωσει ) .σιγουρα σε καποιο φαρμακο θα ειναι ευαισθητο το e coli .ακομα και στο baytril να ειναι ανθεκτικο (λιγο δυσκολο αλλα ευτυχως προς το παρον σπανιο ...εκτος συνεχιζετε να γινετε ασκοπη καταχρηση ) ,ο γιατρος σου θα σου δωσει καποιες κυριως ανθρωπινες αντιβιωσεις (στην καταλληλη δοση )που δεν χρησιμοποιουνται συχνα σε πουλια παρα μονο σε εκτακτες περιπτωσεις

----------


## Leonidas

> ΜΑΡΙΑ το e coli ειναι ειτε προσφατο σαν αυτουσια λοιμωξη πρωτογενης ή δευτερογενης απο εξασθενηση του οργανισμου λογω καποιας αλλης .... ας περιμενουμε και τις αλλες εξετασεις (αν καταλαβα καλα δεν εχουν τελειωσει ) .σιγουρα σε καποιο φαρμακο θα ειναι ευαισθητο το e coli .ακομα και στο baytril να ειναι ανθεκτικο (λιγο δυσκολο αλλα ευτυχως προς το παρον σπανιο ...εκτος συνεχιζετε να γινετε ασκοπη καταχρηση ) ,ο γιατρος σου θα σου δωσει καποιες κυριως ανθρωπινες αντιβιωσεις (στην καταλληλη δοση )που δεν χρησιμοποιουνται συχνα σε πουλια παρα μονο σε εκτακτες περιπτωσεις


jk21 με τις παλιες ε3ετασεις στη γερμανια που ειχε κανει τις ειπαν οτι υπαρχει ανθεκτικοτητα στ baytril..ελπιζω να μην ισχυει τελικα αυτο..για να μην χρειαστε αλλη αγωγη..

----------


## jk21

δεν ηθελα να το σχολιασω  αλλα αφου το θετεις  .....αν ισχυει οτι ειχαν γινει εξετασεις και υπηρχε στο αντιβιογραμμα ανθεκτικοτητα στο baytril ( οχι σε e coli αλλα σε ...αλλα μικροβια ) τοτε θα ισχυει οτι υπηρχανε και αλλα μικροβια και μαλιστα σπανια και επικινδυνα .δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν και αλλες εξετασεις που εχει να κανει η Μαρια (πχ για μυκητες ή κατι αλλο ) αλλα για μικροβια εκανε .τα αλλα μικροβια εξαφανιστηκανε δια μαγειας .ή το καινουργιο εργαστηριο πιανει 1 στα 4 ειδη μικροβιων ή το παλιο εχει φαντασια ή λαθος τροπος ληψης δειγματων και μεταφορας ή καποια ουσια (το baytril  που ειχε πριν δωσει ηταν και καλα ανθεκτικο... ) αγνωστου ταυτοτητας αντιβιτιοτικη ή μη ανακαλυψαμε οτι εχει τρομερη δραση  και τα καθαρισε ολα ...... επιασα ολες τις περιπτωσεις ,αν υπαρχει και αλλη που δεν εχω σκεφτει ....

παντως συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι ή το πουλακι ειναι ηρωας αν εχει μονο  e coli αλλα τοσο καιρο  ή υπαρχει και κατι αλλο ,οχι απαραιτητα μικροβιο που ταλαιπωρει το πουλακι για καιρο ...

----------


## jk21

παντως παιδια επειδη παλαιοτερα οταν ειχα μωρο την μικρη μου για καμμια τριετια ειχαμε ταλαιπωρηθει με ουρολοιμωξεις λογω προσωρινης κυστεοουρηθρικης παλινδρομισης ,δοξα τω Θεω ακομα το e coli χτυπιεται .το augmentin (αμοξυλινη και κλαβουνικο οξυ ) δεν ηταν παντα στα δραστικοτερα αλλα οι κεφαλοσπορινες 2ης γεννιας και οι κινολονες κανανε παντα δουλεια .επισης ο συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμης και ειδους σουλφοναμιδης (εκει σχεδον ολες τις φορες ηταν δραστικος ,οχι παντα ) ..... για τετρακυκλινες... αστα ... 

η << προληπτικη >> χρηση τους στα ζωα (στην τροφη τους σε σταθερη βαση ) παλιοτερα ,τις εχει καταστησει για e coli χλωμουτσικες ....  ειναι αυτες που βρισκονται στα περισσοτερα επιτρεπομενα φαρμακα σε πετ σοπ (προφανως γιατι η ελευθερη χρηση τους δεν εχει πια να κανει αλλο κακο .... το εχει ηδη κανει ...)

----------


## mariakappa

το augmentin οντως δεν δειχνει να τον πιανει.το παιρνει απο την τεταρτη και δεν εχει αποτελεσμα.διαβασα στο ιντερνετ για neomycine αλλα αυριο βγαινει μαλλον το αντιβιογραμμα και ο γιατρος θα αποφασισει.
οι εμετοι του παντως ειναι θεμα συμπεριφορας.μια κακια συνηθεια που δεν ξερω πως να του την κοψω.τελικα πιο ευκολο να μεγαλωνεις παιδι παρα πουλι.εδω οι φωνες και τα παρακαλια δεν πιανουν.

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να εχουμε θετικη εξελιξη...αναμενουμε!!!

----------


## mariakappa

βγηκε το αντιβιογραμμα και θα παρει septin.εχω μονο ενα προβληματακι.δεν την βρισκω γιατι εχει ελλειψη η αγορα.αλλα δεν μπορει καπου θα την ξετρυπωσω.χαχαχα

----------


## Leonidas

αντε με το καλο.. :Happy: ..σε τη μορφη την θες..

----------


## kaveiros

Με το καλό με το καλό! Η αντιβίωση αυτή είναι και για ανθρώπους? Αν δε βρίσκεις Αθήνα πες και σ εμάς που είμαστε επαρχία να ρωτήσουμε σε φαρμακεία εδώ, μπορεί να έχει κανένας, ποτέ δε ξέρεις :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

*** septrin  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Aχμ...με τα αστεράκια δε κατάλαβα τι ήταν στην αρχή :Happy:  το όνομα της αντιβίωσης το είδα που το έγραψε η μαρία αλλά δε ξέρω αν είναι φάρμακο μόνο για ζώα ή και για ανθρώπους...αν υπάρχει σε κανονικά φαρμακεία και δε βρει λόγω έλλειψης, να μας πει να δουμε και επαρχία...

----------


## mariakappa

αντρεα σε ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα τελικα την βρηκα.ειναι αντιβιωση για ανθρωπους.
ο γιατρος φοβαται οτι δεν ειναι το πραγματικο του προβλημα αλλα θα ξεκινησουμε να θεραπευσουμε αυτο και μετα θα δουμε.ισως χρειαστει περαιτερω εξετασεις αιματος κτλ μεχρι και αξονικη, την οποια ομως θα πρεπει να διαβασει καποιος στο εξωτερικο.βλεποντας και κανοντας.και ο Θεος βοηθος.πιστη χρειαζεται και ελπιζω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## zack27

Στο ευχομαι Μαρια να πανε ολα καλα!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ συμφωνω απολυτα με το γιατρο σου οτι κατι υπαρχει και παραπερα ....

για την αντιβιωση μην αγχωνεσαι .εχω στα χερια μου κλειστη συσκευασια του cozumix plus  με τον ιδιο συνδιασμο δραστικων ουσιων (τριμεθοπριμη σουλφομεθοξαζολη )  σε αυτη την αναλογια (εταιρια novartis ) .η συσταση του ειναι :

<< *δραστικά συστατικά* 100 g της υδατοδιαλυτής      σκόνης περιέχουν 10 g Sulfachlorpyridazine Sodium και 2 g Trimethoprim. >> .επισης υπαρχει ανθρωπινο σκευασμα (bactrimel  της roche)  σε σιροπι με τις ιδιες επισης ουσιες .

την εναλλακτικη χρηση τους να την προτεινεις στο γιατρο σου και απο κει και περα διπλα ειμαστε

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα τελικα την βρηκα στο Αιγαλεω.
ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει κατι αλλο, αν και δειχνει οτι υπαρχει και κατι αλλο γιατι απο e coli δεν μπορει να εχει τοσα πολλα λευκα στο αιμα.αλλα θελω τουλαχιστον να γινει μια αρχη με κατι και τα υπολοιπα με τη βοηθεια του γιατρου θα τα φροντισω ολα.θα κανω οτι περναει απο το χερι μου.
να πω επισης οτι δεν ανιχνευτηκαν ουτε παλι megabacteria και οτι στα κοπρανα δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα.μονο στον προλοβο.
αφου εκανα τεστ DNA και ηταν αρνητικο για ανιατες αρρωστιες και αφου δεν βλεπουμε να εχει το συνδρομο προλοβου μιας και ο προλοβος του ειναι παντα αδειος, ελπιζω οτι ,οτι αλλο εχει θα θεραπευεται.

----------


## jk21

το  e coli πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει αμεσα γιατι προκαλει τις διαρροιες και τους εμετους (ή συμμετεχει αν υπαρχει και κατι αλλο )  και εξαντλει το πουλακι και το αδυνατιζει

----------


## aeras

Τρώει από το στόμα σου λαχανικά?

----------


## mariakappa

> Τρώει από το στόμα σου λαχανικά?


τα παντα τρωει εκτος απο την κρεμα του.

----------


## Sissy

> τα παντα τρωει εκτος απο την κρεμα του.


Τρώει από το στόμα σου;;;;

----------


## mariakappa

ναι.βαζω σπορακια ή μηλο ή κατι αλλο, προσεκτικα το κραταω με τα χειλη μου γιατι εχω διαβασει οτι το σαλιο κανει κακο, και παω κοντα στο ραμφος του και αυτος τρωει.

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον πρέπει να την σταματήσεις αυτή την ενέργεια

----------


## aeras

methylbacterium mesophilicum και bacillus sp. Αυτά τα είδη των βακτηρίων είναι ευαίσθητα στο baytril 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10880304
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC172245/

----------


## mariakappa

> Μάλλον πρέπει να την σταματήσεις αυτή την ενέργεια


οχι δεν το κανω αυτο τωρα.το ξερω οτι δυσκολευεται η κατασταση με τους εμετους.

δυστυχως στην γερμανια μου ειπαν οτι εχει ανοσια σε baytril.

----------


## aeras

Εάν θες συζήτησε με τον κτηνίατρο για την υδροχλωρική λεβαμιζόλη για την ανοσοδιεγερτική της δράση.

----------


## mariakappa

> Εάν θες συζήτησε με τον κτηνίατρο για την υδροχλωρική λεβαμιζόλη για την ανοσοδιεγερτική της δράση.


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.θα το κοιταξω αμεσως.

----------


## ninos

Μαρια διαβαζω την περιπετεια σου και εχω να σου πω ενα μεγαλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* για την βοηθεια που παρεχεις στο πουλακι Ειναι σιγουρα σε καλα χερια κ συντομα ευχομαι να ορθοποδησει

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.ελπιζω μια μερα αυτη η προσπαθεια να ευοδωσει γιατι προς το παρον δεν βλεπω αποτελεσματα και ανησυχω.

----------


## nuntius

*Μαράκι, μακάρι να ξυπνήσεις μια μέρα και να δεις ένα πουλί εντελώς διαφορετικό, όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι εδώ και πολύ καιρό!!! Και το πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει, γιατί συνήθως τα απίστευτα είναι αυτά που γίνονται!!! Στο εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου!!! Έχεις κάνει ό,τι είναι πραγματικά δυνατό και το αξίζετε και οι 2 να χαρείτε ο ένας τον άλλο!!!
*

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω παρα , μα παρα πολυ.ανυπομονω να ερθει αυτη η μερα.

----------


## mariakappa

ευτυχως ο μικρος μου δεν εχει βελτιωση γιατι διαφορετικα δεν θα ηξερα με τι να ασχοληθω.... :Sick0018: 
παιδια ας το διακομωδησω γιατι .........
ο πασας μου ουτε καλυτερευσε ουτε χειροτερευσε.παμε σταθερα.ο γιατρος δεν ξερει τι αλλο να κανουμε αλλα βεβαια θα το ξαναδουμε την παρασκευη.εδω που φτασαμε θα τα δοκιμασουμε ολα.αυριο θα ψαξω για αμφοτερικινη β μηπως και δεν ανιχνευονται τα megabacteria.
τι να πω ρε γαμωτο.και στην γερμανια να τον παω, σε ενα ινστιτουτο ειδικο για πουλια, φοβαμαι οτι θα μπει καραντινα στο αεροδρομιο.

----------


## Sissy

Εύχομαι την Παρασκευή να βρεθεί η οριστική λύση στο πρόβλημα του μικρού, ώστε να λήξει η Οδύσσεια σας.....

----------


## zack27

Μακαρι βρε Μαρια να πανε ολα καλα!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία,θαυμάζω την υπομονή και πιο πολύ το τρόπο με τον οποίο προσπαθείς και φροντίζεις το μικρό σου....
Πραγματικά αυτό το πουλί νιώθω οτι παλεύει να κρατηθει στη ζωή και και το μεγαλύτερο του στήριγμα είσαι !!!!!
Κουράγιο και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα πιο καλά και να βγείτε κερδισμένοι και οι 2 απ όλο αυτό !!!!! 

Ένα γλυκό χαδάκι στο μικρό και μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά σε ένα  και για ότι κάνεις !!! :Happy0062:

----------


## paulos

περαστικα κ υπομονη μαρακι.

----------


## mariakappa

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ταλαιπωρουμαστε και οι δυο πολυ, αλλα δεν με νοιαζει.εχω πολλα αποθεματα ακομα.απλα δεν βλεπω φως στο τουνελ.εχουν περασει 5 μηνες απο τοτε που αρχισα τις προσπαθειες και δεν εχω πετυχει τιποτα ακομα.και ο χρονος κυλλαει ....... 
δεν ξερω ποσο ακομη θα αντεξει. ο γιατρος αυτη τη φορα δεν ηταν και τοσο αισιοδοξος.μου ειπε και κατι για ευθανασια.αλλα αυτη η λεξη δεν υπαρχει στο λεξιλογιο μου.
δεν μπορω να βρω με τι παλευω.ειναι σαν το σαρακι που με τρωει.τοσες εξετασεις και τοσες αντιβιωσεις , και το αποτελεσμα μηδεν.δεν ξερω τι αλλες επιλογες εχω και τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ ποσες μερες εχεις κλεισει με χορηγηση αντιβιωσης ; καμμια αλλαγη εντελως;

----------


## mariakappa

σημερα εκλεισα εβδομαδα αλλα κανενα αποτελεσμα.νομιζω οτ χειροτερευσαν οι εμετοι του.τωρα βγαζει και λιγο χολη γιατι αφηνει πρασινο υγρο γυρω απο τον εμετο.
σημερα γνωρισα ενα ανθρωπο που γνωριζει παρα πολλα για ασθενειες και θεραπειες πουλιων.μου ειπε οτι η septrin ειναι παρα πολυ βαρια για το στομαχι του και τι δεν επρεπε να του χορηγηθει για μια εβδομαδα χωρις παυση.επρεπε να την παρει 3 μερες μετα παυση 3 μερες και μετα 3 μερες ξανα αντιβιωση.ωστοσο ειναι πολυ τοξικη και δεν προτιμαται ουτε για ανθρωπους.γι'αυτο δεν την εβρισκα.εχει και πολλες παρενεργειες.μου εδειξε και το βιβλιο που τα διαβασε.απιστευτος τυπος.αγαπαει πολυ τα πουλια.φαντασου οτι ξερει απ'εξω τα βιβλια ,που αφορουν τα πουλια, του πανεπιστημιου της θεσσαλονικης. θεωρω οτι ειναι πιο ενημερομενος απο οποιοδηποτε γιατρο.
καταλαβαινεις οτι επαθα σοκ και σταματησα την θεραπεια.δεν το εχω συζητησει με τον γιατρο αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν χωραει συζητηση.

----------


## nuntius

*Τουλάχιστον σου πρότεινε κάποια εναλλακτική αντιμετώπιση, Μαράκι; Έχει κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι;;;;
*

----------


## mariakappa

δεν μου ειπε να ακολουθησω αλλη θεραπεια αλλα μου ειπε οτι πρωτα πρεπει να αποκλεισουμε τα παρασιτα, τους μυκητες και τις τριχομοναδες.
μου εδωσε ενα χαπακι αποπαρασιτωσης.μετα θα ακολουθησω για πεντε μερες θεραπεια με φλατζιλ και νισταμισιν.παραλληλα πολυ σημαντικο ειναι να χρησιμοποιω ultra levure γιατι θα φτιαχνει τα τοιχωματα και τις πληγες που δημιουργηθηκαν απο προηγουμενες θεραπειες.
ολα αυτα δεν παιρνουν στο αιμα και αρα δεν του κανουμε κακο.μετα το αφηνουμε για περιπου 10 μερες για να ξεκουραστει και για να δουμε τι καναμε.εαν δεν καναμε τιποτα θα μου δωσει κατι για τον εντεροκοκο που ειχαν βρει στην γερμανια.

----------


## jk21

ο συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμης με σουλφομεθοξαζολη δεν διακοπτεται για τριημερο  αφου εχει χορηγηθει μονο 3 μερες. τοσο λιγες μονο η ζιθρομαξ και η ουσια της χορηγειται .αν εχει τετοιες παρενεργειες οπως λες ,θα οφειλονται στα εκδοχα του συγκεκριμενου σκευασματος ,  και οχι στις ουσιες που αποτελουν πολυ καλο συνδιασμο . το αν συνεχιζει να χορηγειται ή οχι απο τους γιατρους σαν μαρκα (γιατι σαν ουσιες δεν σταματησε ποτε) δεν το ξερω αλλα κερω οτι η σεπτριν και η μπακτριμελ ειναι τα δυο πιο γνωστα ανθρωπινα σκευασματα με αυτες τις ουσιες .η τριμεθοπριμη ειναι και η ουσια του theraprim της οροφαρμα (για πουλια  ) και η σουλφαδομεθοξαζολη η ουσια των esb3  (εκει σε ποσοστο 30% οχι μονο 10% που ειναι στους συνδιασμους με τριμεθοπριμη )  και finicock  .να ξερεις οτι ολα τα φαρμακα παντως δεν ειναι αθωα .

το κακο ειναι οτι φοβαμαι πως η αντιβιωση ισως χτυπησε το μικροβιο αλλα χτυπησε (επειδη ειναι ευρεου φασματος ) και την καλη χλωριδα του εντερου και το κυριο προβλημα (που μαλλον ειναι κρυμμενο megabacteria  ή κατι αλλο σπανιο ) σαν μυκητας που ειναι βρηκε χωρο να δρασει πιο ευκολα .

οι κουτσουλιες τι χρωμα βγαινουν ; με ενδιαφερει κυριως το χρωμα των υγρων τριγυρω.εκει θα φαινεται αν εχει υποστει τοξικωση

----------


## Sissy

Μήπως πρέπει να πάρεις και μια δεύτερη ιατρική γνώμη Μαρία; (Αν θέλεις να σου στείλω σε πμ γιατρό που εγώ εμπιστεύομαι)

----------


## mariakappa

ξεχασα να πω ενα πολυ σημαντικο πραγμα.ο γιατρος δεν φταιει σε τιποτα, και το λεω πραγματικα.το αντιβιογραμμα αυτο του εδειξε και αυτο μου εδωσε.
δεν ξερω εαν θα ακολουθησω αυτα που μου ειπε ο κυριος.θελω να το ξαναδω με τον γιατρο για να μου πει την γνωμη του.

το υγρο στις κουτσουλιες ειναι διαφανο.δηλαδη κανονικο.

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα το τελευταιο ποστ .την ταυτοχρονη χρηση flagyl νυσταμισιν (που αν θυμαμαι καλα απο κουβεντες μας εχεις ξανακανει χωρις αποτελεσμα στο παρελθον ) την γνωριζει οτι επιτρεπεται απο καποιο γιατρο;  επισης το nystamisin πραγματι αποβαλλεται (αν και συχνη χρηση δημιουργει ανθεκτικοτητα στους μυκητες ) αλλα το flagyl δεν νομιζω οτι δεν απορροφαται απο το αιμα ... ουτε οτι ειναι τοσο αθωο και αυτο (οπως και το σεπτριν ) .η μετρονιδαζολη του  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metronidazole

εχει και αυτη τις παρενεργειες της .προσπαθησε να βρεις αμφοτερακινη .... αν οχι ρωτα τον γιατρο σου για ιτρακοναζολη αν εχει αποτελεσμα (αυτη υπαρχει νομιζω σε σιροπι ) .οτι και να κανεις στην πορεια ,ειτε αυτα που σου λεω εδω ειτε οτι ακους αλλου να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου για να τα εφαρμοσεις !!!

----------


## jk21

για το ultra levure αλλα και  για χρηση προβιοτικου  με γαλακτοβακιλλους συμφωνω πληρως ! αλλα και σε αυτο να εχεις τη γνωμη του γιατρου σου .να του κανεις επισης ερωτημα για την χρηση κεφιρ  
*Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*μονο αν συμφωνει ,εχω να σου δωσω

----------


## Sissy

> ξεχασα να πω ενα πολυ σημαντικο πραγμα.ο γιατρος δεν φταιει σε τιποτα, και το λεω πραγματικα.το αντιβιογραμμα αυτο του εδειξε και αυτο μου εδωσε.....


Ούτε κι' εγώ εννοώ πως φταίει σε κάτι ο άνθρωπος, απλά όπως όταν έχουμε κάτι σοβαρό εμείς οι άνθρωποι καλό είναι να παίρνουμε μια δεύτερη ιατρική γνώμη, μήπως θα έπρεπε-ήθελες να το κοιτάξεις και αλλού

----------


## mariakappa

εννοειται οτι θα μιλησω με τον γιατρο.δεν κανω αλλα πειραματα στο μικρο μου.εγω εγραψα τι μου ειπε.δεν θα το κανω εαν ο γιατρος μου πει οχι.απλα και ο γιατρος δεν ξερει τι αλλες επιλογες εχουμε.γι'αυτο θελω να το ξαναδουμε.
επισης.2 φορες καθως παιζαμε και ανοιγε το ραμφος του ειδα μια διαφανη μεμβρανη στο στομα του.δεν ξερω τι μπορει να ειναι, εαν ειναι κατι.
ιντακοναζολ εχει παρει για περιπου 45 μερες.αλλα και παλι τιποτα.......
σημερα οργωσα την αθηνα για αμφοτερικινη.και αυτο το εχω συζητησει με τον γιατρο. αλλα δεν υπαρχει πουθενα.βρηκα ενα γερμανικο σαιτ που μπορω να την αγορασω αλλα κανει 120 ευρω και αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν δυναμαι...

----------


## Marilenaki

περαστικα κουκλιτσα και πολυ κουραγιο.... δινεις μεγαλο αγωνα για το μικρο σου..

----------


## zack27

Μαρια μπραβο σου!!!! για τη προσπαθεια σου!!!!! μακαρι να εχουμε καποιο ευχαριστο νεο!!!!

----------


## jk21

που ακριβως την ειδες την μεμβρανη; πανω στο δερμα ; προς τα πισω ; μαρια βγαλε σε παρακαλω με την βοηθεια καποιου μια φωτο και ενημερωσε επισης για τη συγκεκριμενη παρατηρηση το γιατρο

----------


## mariakappa

την ειδα στο πισω μερος της γλωσσας αλλα σημερα που ξανακοιταξα δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## jk21

δες και αυτο 

http://www.birdclinic.net/avian2.htm

για τις τριχομοναδες δεν θα στο απεκλεια αν δεν ηταν αρκετος καιρος που το πουλακι βασανιζεται .. αν υπηρχαν πιστευω θα ειχε καταληξει .ηδη στις κουτσουλιες του θα εβρισκες μονο το λευκο και καθολου το σκουρο στερεο μερος ,γιατι η τροφη δεν θα περνουσε για να χωνευτει σε κανονικη ποσοτητα .αλλα και αυτο να συμβαινει υπαρχουν και αλλες αιτιες που μπορει να την εμποδισουν ... μια που απευχομαι εινα και το ευρημα στο λινκ που σου εβαλα .αν δωσεις φαρμακο για τριχομοναδες να ρωτησεις το γιατρο για ταυτοχρονη χρηση με το νυσταμισιν .μπορει και να επιτρεπεται αλλα πρεπει να ενεργησεις σιγουρα !

----------


## mariakappa

οι κουτσουλιες του οταν τρωει κρεμα ειναι φυσιολογικες.
οταν ομως τρωει σπορακια εκει αλλαζουν τα πραγματα΄.ειναι διαρροια.γεματη με σπορακια.εχει ομως και ουρα και διαφανο υγρο.
αλλες φορες παλι βγαζει μονο ουρα με λευκο.

σημερα και για λιγες μερες δεν θα τον ταισω κρεμα για να δω εαν υπαρχουν τυχον αλλαγες.

----------


## jk21

εμενα αυτο μου λεει οτι κατι υπαρχει στο στομαχι που δημιουργει προβλημα οταν το πουλι δεχεται τροφες με φυτικες ινες που δεν πεπτονται .στον ανθρωπο τετοια φαινομενα παρουσιαζουν καποιες αυτοανοσες νοσοι του εντερου .επιμενω στην υπονοια (οχι γνωματευση !!! ) για megabacteria   ..... δες την ενισχυση με προβιοτικα αν δεν βρεις αμφοτερακινη

----------


## mariakappa

ο κυριος που προαναφερα μου εδωσε μια καψουλα για να κανω αποπαρασιτωση με ascapilla chevita. εσυ που ξερεις καλυτερα για αυτα τα σκευασματα, θα το προτεινες ή ειναι επικινδυνο?

----------


## jk21

η αποπαρασιτωση να γινεται μια στις τοσες δεν ειναι κακο .για το αν κανει η συγκεκριμενη ουσια στη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη με το συγκεκριμενο επιβαρυμενο γαστρεντερικο δεν το ξερω  ,αλλα ξερω οτι κανει να χορηγειται ακομα και αν τα εντερα εχουν καταπληγωθει απο εσωτερικα παρασιτα (σκουληκια ) τα οποια χτυπα .ως προς την χορηγηση του,το συγκεκριμενο γινεται μονο μεσω της τροφης και οχι μεσω νερου και η φενμπενταζολη που περιεχει εχει πιο ευρυ φασμα δρασης σαν ανθελμινθικο (θεωρητικα πιο σιγουρη  σε λιγο μεγαλυτερο φασμα  ειδων σκουληκιων )σε σχεση με την λεβαμιζολη που υπαρχει σε αρκετα φαρμακευτικα σκευασματα του ειδους επισης  .την χρηση ανθελμινθικου (λεβαμιζολη ) στην ειχε προτεινει και ο μιχαλης .αν παντως εχει γινει παρασιτολογικη εξεταση στα κοπρανα με μικροσκοπιο , λιγο δυσκολο να εχει σκουληκια και να μην τα εχουν παρει χαμπαρι οι γιατροι

----------


## aeras

Εάν σταματήσεις την κρέμα θα ψοφήσει.

----------


## mariakappa

δεν θα ψοφησει.το πουλι τρωει κανονικα και μονο του.η κρεμα ειναι ενισχυτικη.αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι αποτελεσμα ειχε η αντιβιωση αν του δινω μονο κρεμα.ωστοσο σημερα που τον ζυγισα ειναι τα ιδια γραμμαρια με χτες.και δεν ξερω αν βοηθησε η ultra levure και το οτι χτες το βραδυ δεν του εδωσα αντιβιωση, αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει κανει εμετο.

----------


## nuntius

*Σημείωση: Μαράκι, σχετικά με την αμφοτερακίνη Β, Ελλάδα δεν θα την βρεις... επειδή κ εμένα μου την είχε συστήσει ο πρώτος γιατρός... μόνο από Γερμανία ή Αυστραλία αν την φέρεις!!! Αλλά στην κατάσταση που είναι το μικρό σου είτε θα του δημιουργήσει μεγάλη βλάβη στο εντερικό και την αμάρα είτε ακόμη θα το σκοτώσει... είναι υπερβολικά βαρύ φάρμακο!!! Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν το αντέχουν ούτε πρόσφατα νοσούντα πουλιά... Προσπάθησε με τα προβιωτικά που πρότεινε ο Δημήτρης παραπάνω.
*

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ πιστευω οτι πρεπει να συνεχισεις την κρεμα οπως λέει και ο μιχαλης γιατι το πουλι ειναι εξασθενημενο ,οπως και την συνεχιση χορηγησης προβιοτικων οπως λεει και ο γιαννης .αμφοτερακινη ακομα και να βρεις να εχεις τη συμφωνη γνωμη γιατρου γιατι πραγματι εχει παρενεργειες αλλα αν κριθει αναγκαια και αναντικαταστατη σαν θεραπεια απο εκεινον  ισως πρεπει να δοθει .βεβαια το σταματημα του εμετου αν με τη χρηση προβιοτικων σταθεροποιηθει ισως δειχνει μη παθολογικο ακριβως προβλημα αλλα προβλημα λειτουργιας του εντερου και του στομαχου και αν αυτο αντιμετωπιζεται ,ισως ειναι κατι ενθαρρυντικο

----------


## mariakappa

εχεις δικιο.την εψαξα αλλα τιποτα.βρηκα ενα γερμανικο site αλλα κανει 120 ευρω και αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν γινεται με τιποτα.

----------


## aeras

Εάν θες συζήτησε με τον κτηνίατρο για την υδροχλωρική λεβαμιζόλη για την ανοσοδιεγερτική της δράση.
Δημήτρη είπα το παραπάνω για τους παρακάτω λόγους
Το φάρμακο φαίνεται να έχει διάφορα οφέλη για τον ασθενή.Αυξάνει την αντίδραση των Τ-κύτταρα, ή κύτταρα που ανήκουν στο λεμφικό σύστημα που μπορεί να αγωνιστεί τα καρκινικά κύτταρα.  Φαίνεται, επίσης, να αυξηθεί η δραστηριότητα των κυττάρων που επιτίθενται και καταστρέφουν εισβολείς ή καρκινικά κύτταρα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων τόσο μονοκύτταρα και μακροφάγα. 
 Λόγω της λεβαμισόλη απάντηση φέρνει από τα Τ-κύτταρα, προκαλώντας τους να είναι πιο δραστήρια, να ανήκει στην κατηγορία φαρμάκων γνωστών ως τροποποιητών της βιολογικής απόκρισης.

http://www.answers.com/topic/levamisole#ixzz1YZ9D5tw9

Επί του παρόντος, Λεβαμιζόλη HCl χρησιμοποιείται στον άνθρωπο για τις ασθένειες που σχετίζονται με ανισορροπίες στη ρύθμιση της ανοσολογικής απάντησης ή ανεπάρκειες του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα, χρόνιες και υποτροπιάζουσες ασθένειες, χρόνιες λοιμώξεις και καρκίνο. Έχει ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα για τους μηχανισμούς άμυνας του ξενιστή και αποκαθιστά την κατάθλιψη ανοσολογική απόκριση σε ζώα και ανθρώπους.
http://sites.google.com/site/downloadable1113/levamisole-hydrochloride

----------


## mariakappa

σε ποιο σκευασμα θα βρω την ουσια?

----------


## aeras

> δεν θα ψοφησει.το πουλι τρωει κανονικα και μονο του.η κρεμα ειναι ενισχυτικη.αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι αποτελεσμα ειχε η αντιβιωση αν του δινω μονο κρεμα.ωστοσο σημερα που τον ζυγισα ειναι τα ιδια γραμμαρια με χτες.και δεν ξερω αν βοηθησε η ultra levure και το οτι χτες το βραδυ δεν του εδωσα αντιβιωση, αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει κανει εμετο.


Το πουλί τρώει κανονικά αλλά όταν βλέπεις σποράκια στα κόπρανα δεν κάνει καλή πέψη με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει καλό μεταβολισμό των τροφών, βλέπε αχώνευτα σπόρια. Φαίνεται ότι τρώει αλλά στην ουσία είναι νηστικό.

----------


## aeras

> σε ποιο σκευασμα θα βρω την ουσια?


Εάν θες συζήτησε με τον κτηνίατρο

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη πραγματι ,ειναι μια ενδιαφερουσα παραμετρο για μια ακομη χρηση της λεβαμιζολης περα απο την χρηση της εναντιον των σκουληκιων που ισως εξετασει ο γιατρος .επισης εκεινος αν και κυκλοφορουν αρκετα αντιπαρασιτικα στο εμποριο με την ουσια αυτη,θα επιλεξει το πιο εγγυημενο για αυτον ως προς την περιεκτικοτητα του στην ουσια

----------


## mariakappa

η αντιβιωση τελος.και τελος κι οι εμετοι.το ultra levure τον βοηθησε παρα πολυ.
εχω ομως και καλα νεα.ΒΡΗΚΑ αμφοτερικινη β  :Happy0030: .μιλησα με τον γιατρο και συμφωνει.μου ειπε οτι ηταν το επομενο που επρεπε να κανουμε.e-coli ειχε αλλα δεν ηταν το κυριως προβλημα του.το μεγαλο προβλημα του ειναι τα megabacteria στον προλοβο αλλα δεν ανιχνευονταν γιατι ηταν στον προλοβο και οχι στο εντερο. θα ξεκινησουμε με τρεις σταγονες πρωι βραδυ.κανονικα θα επρεπε να παρει περισσοτερο αλλα θα ξεκινησουμε με μικροτερη ποσοτητα και θα την αυξησουμε.
Καιρο ειχα να νιωσω τετοια ευτυχια. :Innocent0006:

----------


## zack27

αντε μπραβο βρε Μαρια!!ολα καλα να πανε!!!

----------


## jk21

οταν ακουσα για megabacteria στον προλοβο για πρωτη φορα ενοιωσα να αμφισβητω τον τωρινο γιατρο σου αν και τα δειγματα μεχρι τωρα μου δειχνανε ατομο που ξερει τι κανει .το συγκεκριμενο βακτηριο ή μαλλον μυκητας ειναι γνωστο σαν προβλημα καθαρα γαστρικο και μαλιστα λεγεται αλλιως και macrophagus ornitho*gaster* .τελικα φαινεται οτι αν εχουμε να κανουμε με σοβαρους γιατρους πρεπει να τους εχουμε εμπιστοσυνη και να μην κανουμε τους ξερολες ...

οπως λεει και εδω 
http://www.petalk.com/megabacteria.html

 In some cases Megabacteria can be found     in a crop wash

ευχομαι το καλυτερο

----------


## mariakappa

να συμπληρωσω οτι μιλησα μεσω τριτου και με το ινστιτουτο στην γερμανια οι οποιοι πρωτοι ειπαν οτι τα συμπτωματα δειχνουν τα megabacteria  στον προλοβο.και μετα μιλησα με τον γιατρο ο οποιος μου το επιβεβαιωσε.

----------


## jk21

> εχεις δικιο.την εψαξα αλλα τιποτα.βρηκα ενα γερμανικο site αλλα κανει 120 ευρω και αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν γινεται με τιποτα.


αμφοτερακινη βρηκες στην τιμη αυτη ; ποσα ml ;

----------


## mariakappa

μου εδωσε λιγη αυτος που μου εκανε τις εξετασεις στην γερμανια.δεν την εμπορευεται.μου εδωσε λιγη απο την δικη του.και δεν μου πηρε καθολου χρηματα.

----------


## ninos

Ευχαριστα νεα διαβαζω !! Μπραβο Μαριααααααα

----------


## aeras

Εάν και πιστεύω ότι έχεις τύχη σε καλό γιατρό,  νομίζω ότι η θεραπεία για τα *Megabacteria θα έπρεπε να προηγείται από κάθε άλλη που πραγματοποιήθηκε αφού όπως λες γνώριζε αυτά τα δεδομένα. Ο Άλεξ δεν σου είπε την γνώμη του? Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά.*

----------


## mariakappa

μου την ειπε.και συμφωνει.
σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.κι εγω ελπιζω αυτη η περιπετεια να λαβει επιτελους τελος.μολις τον ταισα ξανα κρεμα και την μιση την εκανε εμετο.

----------


## nuntius

*Μαράκι, βρήκες φάρμακο;;; Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που το ξεκινάς γρήγορα!!! Πώς είναι το μικρό σου σήμερα;;;  Είδες διαφορές προς καλύτερο ή χειρότερο;;;
*

----------


## mariakappa

ακομα δεν εχω δει διαφορα.αλλα θα πρεπει να περασουν μερικες μερες.η κατασταση ομως ειναι σταθερη.εχει κολλησει στα 153γρ.απο ορεξη εχει καμποση.και για φαγητο και για χαδακια.

----------


## mariakappa

λοιπον.ο μικρος παιρνει την αμφοτερικινη απο το βραδυ της τεταρτης.μεχρι τωρα βλεπω οτι εχω ελαχιστη διαφορα στους εμετους και στις κουτσουλιες αλλα παχυναμε.ειμαστε 161γρ.πηραμε 8 γραμ.εδω θελω την γνωμη σας.
ειναι τελικα η σωστη θεραπεια?εχει δηλ μηκυτα?
εαν ναι, τοτε γιατι δεν βλεπω αλλαγη στους εμετους και στις κουτσουλιες?εχω διαβασει οτι τα πουλια θεραπευονται σε μια εβδομαδα.μηπως ο δικος μου θα αργησει γιατι υποφερει απο αυτους εδω και μηνες?μηπως παλι οχι?

----------


## aeras

Πρώτα περίμενε να ολοκληρωθεί η θεραπεία, μάλλον είσαι στην μέση της. Το ότι έβαλε βάρος είναι ένα θετικό σημάδι. Περίπου το 50% των πουλιών θα θεραπευτεί, για να είναι αποτελεσματική η θεραπεία απαραίτητο είναι να έχει διαγνωστεί νωρίς η ασθένεια.

----------


## mariakappa

δυστυχως δεν εχει διαγνωστει νωρις.τον αγορασα ετσι και τον εχω σχεδον 5 μηνες.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ ακομα και τωρα (εκτος αν μεσολαβησε καποια αλλη εξελιξη ) megabacteria δεν εχει διαγνωσθει απλα συμπερενεται σαν πιθανοτατη περιπτωση απο τα συμπτωματα και την εξελιξη εδω και καιρο ,του προβλήματος .δυστυχως η εξεταση στο μυκητα αυτο ακομα και αν υπαρχει ,δεν ειναι παντα θετικη .... περιμενε το τελος της θεραπειας .συμφωνω με το Μιχαλη .με το τελος της και αν δεν προκυψει καποια αλλη διαγνωση απο καποια εξεταση που βρισκεται σε εξελιξη ή θα γινει προσεχως  ,για μενα πρεπει να δωσεις βαση στη χρηση προβιοτικων .ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ !

----------


## mariakappa

ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι θα την κανουμε περιπου ενα μηνα.

----------


## jk21

αν θεωρει οτι επανεξεταση για μικροβιο πρεπει να γινει μετα απο ενα μηνα (η μια βδομαδα μετα το τελος της αντιβιωσης που ειχες δωσει ειναι πραγματι απαραιτητη ωστε να ανιχνευθει τυχον υπολειμα μικροβιου που αμεσως μετα δεν θα εδειχνε) τοτε ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχει πειστει οτι η αιτια του ολου προβληματος δεν εχει με μικροβιο 
.... δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο στα πουλια αφου υπαρχουν ανατομικες διαφορες στο ανωτερο γαστρεντερικο αλλα για ρωτα τον αν υπαρχει περιπτωση παλινδρομησης οισοφαγικης ή οτι αντιστοιχο υπαρχει στα πουλια

----------


## maria-karolina

Καμία εξέλιξη με τον κούκλο σου??

----------


## mariakappa

σημερα κλεισαμε 22 μερες με αμφοτεραμικινη και ultra levure. δυστυχως δεν εχουμε μεγαλη διαφορα απο πριν.καταφερε να παρει 15 γρ και να φτιαξει λιγο η διαθεση του, αλλα οι εμετοι και τα σπορακια στις κουτσουλιες συνεχιζονται.μιλησα με τον γιατρο και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχουμε κατι αλλο να κανουμε στο πουλι.τα καναμε ολα.τωρα ωσ τελευταια προσπαθεια, θα κανουμε χημικη (ελπιζω να θυμαμαι καλα) εξεταση αιματος για να δουμε εαν λειτουργουν σωστα καποια οργανα οπως συκωτι, παγκρεας κτλ και για να ελεξουμε την περιπτωση καρκινου.επισης θα επαναλαβω τις εξετασεις στην γερμανια μιας και στην ελλαδα δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα.θα στειλω κουτσουλιες και δειγμα απο τον προλοβο, που θα παρει ο γιατρος, μηπως και βρεθει κατι μιας και την αλλη φορα ειχα στειλει μονο δειγμα απο τις κουτσουλιες.ολα αυτα θα γινουν σε 10 μερες για να καθαρισει πρωτα ο οργανισμος απο την αμφοτεραμικινη.
την δευτερα επαθε και μια μολυνση στο ματι.
κατα τ'αλλα ολα καλα.το μωρο μου ζει και εχει μια σταθερη πορεια.τι να πω? μαλλον, οπως εξελισσεται η κατασταση θα πρεπει να ελπιζω σε ενα θαυμα.

----------


## zack27

μην απελπιζεσαι βρε Μαρια!!!!!!!! ειλικρινα φοσον λες οτι τα εχετε δοκιμασει ολα δεν εχω να σε συμβουλευσω κατι εκτος του να συνεχισεις να δινες αγαπη στο πουλακι!!!
μακαρι να ερθει μια αναπαντεχη χαρα!!!

πολλα μπραβο !!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θαυματα παντα γινονται Μαρια. Το πρωτο θαυμα ηταν που βρεθηκες εσυ στο δρομο του.

----------


## nuntius

*Το μόνο σίγουρο θαύμα ήταν που ο ένας σας βρέθηκε στο δρόμο του άλλου!!! Σίγουρα ο μικρός σου ξέρει πόσο παιδεύεσαι για να τον περιποιηθείς όσο μπορείς!!! Μακάρι να βρεθεί κάτι νέο με τις τελευταίες εξετάσεις και να έρθει ένα θαύμα τεελυταίο!!! Πολλά μπράβο και στους δυο σας που αντέχετε ακόμα 
*

----------


## vagelis76

Μακάρι να έρθει το καλύτερο Μαρία.

----------


## aeras

Όταν ο γιατρός δεν ξέρει τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει, εάν θες διάλεξε μια καλή ποικιλία πράσινο τσάι στα 250 ml νερό 2 κουταλιές του γλυκού τσάι κάθε μέρα για 15 μέρες ως μοναδικό υγρό εάν δεις βελτιώσει τα ξαναλέμε.
Έτσι ίσως ευχαριστηθεί και ο Δημήτρης γιατί πιστεύω όταν αναφέρω φάρμακα αρρωσταίνει,  :Big Grin:  όμως δεν το κάνω για αυτόν αλλά δεν πιστεύω να έχεις άλλη λύση.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_tea

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ δεν ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων αλλα κατα της προληπτικης χρησης οσων φαρμακων δεν πρεπει να δινονται προληπτικα .στα φυτικα σκευασματα  επιμενω οχι σαν θεραπεια (αν και καποιες ειδικες περιπτωσεις αντιμετωπιζονται πολυ καλα και με αυτα ) αλλα σαν προληψη ωστε να μην φτανουμε στην αναγκη φαρμακων και στην αναγκη γιατρων  (απαραιτητη παντα και η καθαριοτητα ! ) που ειτε δεν μπορουμε ευκολα να βρουμε γνωστες των πουλιων ,ειτε πολλοι δεν μπορουν να αντεξουν το κοστος της επισκεψης σε αυτους .

απο κει που καποτε ειχαμε ολοκληρη κουβεντα για την χρηση του πρασινου τσαγιου που προτεινα σε περιπτωση παχουλων πουλιων ... εδω το προτεινεις .. για τις αντικαρκινικες ιδιοτητες που λεει ή τις αντιβακτηριακες ή και τα δυο ή κατι αλλο ; κανε το πιο λιανα  :: 


* αν ηταν ογκος ,τοσο καιρο δεν θα ειχε εξελιχθει με μοιραια καταληξη; .... 

* πιστευω αν δεν υπαρχει megabacteria  οτι κατι συμβαινει με την χλωριδα του γαστρεντερικου ή με τον μεταβολισμο των θρεπτικων ουσιων .η δικια μου προταση οταν και μονο αν οι γιατροι δεν εχουν κατι αλλο να προτεινουν ειναι το μονο σιγουρα ζωντανο προβιοτικο (αφου το καλλιεργουμε οι ιδιοι ) το κεφιρ 


*Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*...δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βοηθησει σιγουρα αλλα ...

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη ίσως θα βοηθήσει σε περισσότερα
http://www.umm.edu/search/index.htm?q=green+tea
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://www.umm.edu/search/index.htm%3Fq%3Dgreen%2Btea&ei=Hn-ZTqmcCoOP4gTO0qnXDA&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&re  snum=1&ved=0CCMQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.umm.edu/search/index.htm%253Fq%253Dgreen%252Btea%26hl%3Del%26rls%  3Dcom.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GFRE_elGR370%26prmd%3Dimvns

----------


## jk21

απο την παραπομπη σου εκει μαλλον υποψιαζεσαι καρκινο... το αποευχομαι αλλα δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω ....αν και πιστευω οτι το διαστημα που εχει προβλημα το πουλακι ειναι μακρυ για να εχει ογκο ακομα .. για αυτοανοση ασθενεια του γαστρεντερικου  ( αν υπαρχει σε πουλια ) ισως το θεωρουσα πιθανο

----------


## mariakappa

θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν εχει καρκινο γιατι οπως λες τον εχω ηδη 6 μηνες και ουτε ξερω απο ποτε ειναι ετσι.εαν ειχε θα πονουσε.ποτε ομως δεν μου εδειξε κατι τετοιο.απλα θελω να δω πως δουλευουν εσωτερικα τα οργανα του και να αποκλεισω και αυτη την πιθανοτητα.
σημερα που τον ταισα κρεμα εγινε το εξης.εφαγε χωρις γκρινιες και δεν εκανε εμετο.εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι δεν εχει κατι στον προλοβο του και οτι αυτοι οι εμετοι οφειλονται σε αυτον.απ'οτι εψαξα και στον ιντερνετ μαλλον πρεπει το εντερο του να κινειται πολυ γρηγορα και να μην προλαβαινει να γινει σωστα η πεψη.και αυτο οφειλεται ή σε καποιο μηκυτα ή σε καποιο βακτηριο.μηκυτα τον αποκλειω μετα απο τοσα αντιμηκυτιακα που εχει παρει αρα μενει να ανακαλειψω το βακτηριο.

----------


## jk21

ψαχνοντας για αυτοανοσα στα πτηνα βρηκα αυτα για το pdd

http://www.stoppdd.org/problem/pdd_faq.html'
http://www.birdsnways.com/articles/pdd.htm

εχεις συζητησει ποτε την πιθανοτητα αυτη με καποιο γιατρο ; σα να θυμαμαι οτι κατι ειχαμε πει οταν βρεθηκαμε 

επισης αν μπορεις ρωτα τον γιατρο αν τα πουλια εχουν καποια πιθανο προβλημα απορροφησης της γλουτενης οπως και καποιοι ανθρωποι .δεν ξερω αν ηθελες μαλιστα να δοκιμασεις πχ αυγοψωμο με αλευρι ζεας ή τυπου ντινκελ ή αν υπαρχει καποια κρεμα  για πουλια με αλευρι τετοιο .για ανθρωπους -βρεφη υπαρχει σιγουρα σε καταστηματα βιολογικων αλλα δεν ξερω αν και τι ποσοστο γαλακτος εχει που ισως την κανει απαγορευτικη .ομως ακομα και σε καποιο ποσοστο αν αναμιχθει με αυτην που εχεις αν το προβλημα εχει σχεση με την γλουτενη τοτε ισως βελτιωθει .εχεις προσπαθησει να του δωσεις μονο millet σπορους; αν ναι πως ανταποκρινεται σε σχεση με την κρεμα ; αυτοι νομιζω δεν εχουν γλουτενη

----------


## mariakappa

το pdd το εχουμε αποκλεισει γιατι το κυριο χαρακτηριστικο του ειναι ο φουσκωμενος προλοβος, επειδη δεν γινεται χωνεψη και οι τροφη παραμενει στον προλοβο.ο αλεξανδρινος δεν ειχε ποτε φουσκωμενο προλοβο, ισα ισα που ηταν παντα αδειος.το εχω τσεκαρει ωστοσο και με ακτινογραφια.για να πω την αληθεια ηταν το πρωτο που ειχα σκεφτει οταν τον ειδα και γι'αυτο τον ειχα πρωτοπαει στον γιατρο.
τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να αγορασω μια τροφη απο την αμερικη που ειναι σε υγρη μορφη και προοριζεται για πουλια με pdd, με δυσκολια χωνεψης δηλαδη.ετσι ελπιζω να σταματησω τους εμετους και να τον παχυνω.ψαξε ψαξε ολο και κατι ανακαλυπτω.εαν πληρωνομουν γι'αυτο τωρα θα ημουν δυσεκατομυριουχος.....
σπορους millet δεν του εχω δωσει ποτε.δεν το ειχα σκεφτει και εχω ενα σακουλακι.θα το κανω αυριο και θα σου πω εντυπωσεις.

----------


## mariakappa

τελικα το millet δεν το εφαγε.θα συνεχισω να του το βαζω στην τροφη.ειναι πολυ δυσκολος στο φαγητο του.

----------


## jk21

Παντα με την συγκαταθεση του γιατρου σου αναζητησε τα παρακατω προιοντα (κυριως σε φαρμακεια ή e shop φαρμακειων ) .νομιζω αξιζει να δοκιμασεις να τις εισαγαγεις σταδιακα μηπως υπαρχει εκει καποιο προβλημα 




*Ingredients*  rice flour*
 quinoa flour*
 natural vanilla flavouring*
 thiamin    (vitamin B1).
     *Ingredients from organic agriculture





Κρέμα σε σκόνη με ρυζάλευρο και αραβόσιτο 
• Δεν περιέχει γάλα 

( περιεχει λεει υδρολυμενο που εχει αφαιρεθει η λακτοζη )





Βρεφικη κρεμα χωρις γαλα, σογια και γλουτενη.

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ.θα του τηλεφωνησω αυριο.μια ακομη ερωτηση.το τσαι επιτρεπεται? δεν κανει κακο η τεινη?

----------


## aeras

Το τσάι είναι απαγορευμένη τροφή στα πουλιά, λόγο της καφεΐνης

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις το μαυρο ναι ειναι φουλ στην καφεινη μαρια και δεν κανει .το πρασινο εχει αλλα λιγοτερη και για αυτο δεν μας τιναζει τα νευρα σε σχεση με το αλλο οταν το πινουμε .σε μκρες ποσοτητες (εγω το εχω κανει χρηση για καυση λιπους σε πουλια ) δεν δημιουργει προβλημα

----------


## mariakappa

οκ.τωρα καλυφτηκα.

----------


## aeras

Health effects of tea

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_tea

Όλα τα τσάγια περιέχουν καφεΐνη ή όπως λέγεται για το τσάι τεΐνη. Σε γενικές γραμμές, θεωρούμε ότι τα μαύρα τσάγια έχουν πιο πολύ τεΐνη από ότι τα πράσινα ή ακόμα και τα Wulong. Κατ'  εξαίρεση όμως, μερικά πράσινα τσάγια, περιέχουν πολύ περισσότερη τεΐνη από πολλά μαύρα τσάγια. Για αυτόν το λόγο, είναι προτιμότερο να συμβουλευτείτε έναν ειδικό.
Εάν θέλετε όμως να πιείτε ένα τσάι χωρίς τεΐνη, εκτός από αυτά που μπορείτε να αγοράσετε έτοιμα «déthéiné», μπορείτε πολύ εύκολα να αφαιρέσετε την τεΐνη μονός σας.  Το πρώτο στοιχείο που ελευθερώνεται στο νερό είναι η τεΐνη. Έτσι, αν πετάτε το πρώτο νερό στα τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα, και στη συνέχεια ξαναρίχνεται καινούργιο νερό στην ίδια θερμοκρασία, θα έχετε ένα τσάι που το 80% ή το 90 % της  τεΐνης έχει αφαιρεθεί. Έχετε όμως πάντα τη δυνατότητα να διαλέξετε ένα τσάι που περιέχει από μόνο του πολύ λίγη τεΐνη, όπως ένα Wulong.  

Παραθέτουμε εδώ έναν ενδεικτικό πίνακα της καφεΐνης σε διάφορα προϊόντα για 250 ml:
Καφέ                   80-120 mg
Cola                     40 mg
Μαύρο τσάι         45 mg
Πράσινο τσάι       30 mg
Λευκό Τσάι         20 mg
Oolong Τσάι        20 mg
Roibos                 0 mg
http://www.tearoute.gr/?page=article&id=10

----------


## jk21

οι δικες μου πηγες μιλουν για πρασινο τσαι με καφεινη απο 14 -45 mg ανα κουπα σε συγκριση με το μαυρο που ειναι απο  40-80 mg . 

ομως εγω τουλαχιστον ποτε δεν μιλησα για προσθηκη τσαγιου  σε πυκνη ποσοτητα οπως το πινουμε εμεις  και υποθετω καπως ετσι θα το προτεινουν ενα σκευασμα για αποτοξινωση στα πτηνα στο εξωτερικο με το ονομα 

NATURADE Detoxifying Formula, Double Strength Aloe Vera Gel  (200:1) with Aloe Pulp and Natural Herbal Blend: Milk Thistle, Burdock,  Dandelion, Echinacea, *Green Tea,* Red Clover and Blue Cohosh
( εχει αλλαξει απο οτι ειδα εταιρια παραγωγης πουλησε τα δικαιωματα σε καποια desert  lilly

επισης εδω http://www.birds-online.de/nahrung/k...er/tees_en.htm  παντα με συμβουλη γιατρου προτεινεται ακομη και το μαυρο τσαι 
<<  	*Black Tea* 
	In many cases it makes sense to serve a black tea to your ill bird to  stimulate its circulation. But it is absolutely necessary to talk about  this special diet with your avian vet in advance. Black tea is typically  used as  a remedy from a stress state for example. The most convenient  sort of black tea is Ceylon, Assam or English breakfast tea which you  can get in almost every supermarket. >>

----------


## vicky_ath

Καφές: 30-180 mg(ανάλογα το είδος)
Τσάι βρασμένο: 38-77 mg
Τσάι φακελάκι: 25-50 mg
Τσάι κρύο: 67-76 mg
Αναψυκτικά: 36-47

Η ποσότητα της καφείνης εξαρτάται από τη δύναμη των κόκκων κ τη διάρκεια βρασμού.

Δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω στοιχεία για το ποιο είδος τσαγιού έχει λιγότερη καφείνη!

----------


## jk21

αλλη μια αναφορα οτι το μαυρο τσαι εχει περισσοτερη καφεινη εχουμε και εδω

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_tea

*Black tea* is a variety of tea that is more oxidized than the oolong, green, and white varieties. All four varieties are made from leaves of the shrub (or small tree) _Camellia sinensis._ Black tea is generally stronger in flavor and contains more caffeine than the less oxidized teas.



αλλα αυτο που εχει ενδιαφερον ειναι οτι εχει γινει και ερευνα σε κοτες για την αντικοκκιδιακη δραση του green tea οπως βλεπω ...

http://ddr.nal.usda.gov/bitstream/10...ND43882899.pdf


με θετικα αποτελεσματα ενω η επιδραση του στο βαρος των πουλιων  δεν ηταν σημαντικη εως μηδαμινη .... αρα για αδυνατισμα τουλαχιστον ανθρακες ο θησαυρος .τουλαχιστον στις κοτες .παντως με 2 % της διατροφης τους πρασινο τσαι σε σκονη  δεν υπηρξανε προβληματα .αντιθετως !

----------


## aeras

Το θέμα είναι ότι στα πτηνά απαγορεύεται καλώς ή κακώς η καφεΐνη. Τώρα όποιο τσάι και να καταναλωθεί από τα πτηνά μια δόση καφεΐνης θα πάρει το πολύ η λίγη δεν έχει σημασία, τον πρωτεύοντα λόγο τον έχει ο κάθε οργανισμός ξεχωριστά για κάποιον μια υψηλή δόση μπορεί να είναι ανεκτή για κάποιον άλλο μια χαμηλή δόση μπορεί να είναι τοξική, οπότε δεν το χρησιμοποιούμαι διότι δεν γνωρίζουμε την αντίδραση του κάθε πουλιού. Σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα υπήρχαν τοξικές τροφές για τα πουλιά, όλες θα ήταν επιτρεπόμενες με κάποιο μέτρο.

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ  παν μετρον αριστον ! το ορθον βεβαια ειναι οτι η καφεινη δεν απαγορευεται αλλα εχει τοξικοτητα αν δινεται σε καποιες ποσοτητες στα πτηνα .οπως και αν δινεται σε σωστες δεν εχει οπως ειδες στην ερευνα .το θεμα ειναι οτι εμεις δεν ειμαστε οι ειδικοι να προσδιορισουμε σωστα αυτες τις ποσοτητες και ειδικα σε πουλια με διαφορετικους οργανισμους και εδω συμφωνουμε .η κινηση μου να το πρωτοχρησιμοποιησω οταν δεν ηξερα για το προβλημα ηταν λαθος και θα μπορουσε να ειναι μοιραια .η αληθεια ειναι ομως οτι η τυχη με βοηθησε και στην  ποσοτητα που το ειχα βαλει δεν ειχα αντιμετωπισει προβλημα ,ουτε οταν το ξαναχρησιμοποιησα σε μικροτερες πια ποσοτητες ξανα καποιες φορες .

τελικα δεν μας ειπες... στην ΜΑΡΙΑ εσυ το ανεφερες .. τι να κανει ; να δωσει ή οχι;   :Confused0013:

----------


## mariakappa

αποφασισα να μην του δωσω τσαι.δεν τον εχασα απο τα τοσα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζουμε... ε.. να τον χασω απο τσαι παει πολυ. ::

----------


## aeras

Το πουλί της Μαρίας ζει στην εντατική, εγώ το πρότεινα όταν οι γιατροί σηκώσουν τα χέρια ψηλά, τότε  οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να πειραματιστούν.

----------


## mariakappa

τα αποτελεσματα μας βγηκαν.εχουμε προβλημα αλλα οχι τοσο τραγικο.η πορεια βεβαια θα δειξει.
η χρυσα (ρινγκνεκ) εχει μετριο εντεροκκοκο αλλα παρα πολλα e -coli.ευτυχως ομως σε αντιβιωσεις εχουμε αρκετες επιλογες.
Ο Κοκος (αλεξανδρινος) μετρια e -coli και εντεροκκοκο αλλα πολι λιγες επιλογες σε αντιβιωσεις.εχει ανοσια σχεδον σε ολες και εδω επιβεβαιωνονται οι υποψιες μου οτι ο εκτροφεας του πριν τον ξεφορτωθει το μπουκωσε με ολες τις αντιβιωσεις.λιγες που δεν ηξερε του ξεφυγαν ευτυχως για εμας.απο τις 8 ουσιες που δοκιμαστηκε μπορει να παρει μονο αμπικιλλινη και αμοξικιλινη με clavulansre (αυτο δεν ξερω να το μεταφρασω).αυριο θα συννενοηθω και με το γιατρο για τα φαρμακα.

----------


## jk21

αν αποδεχθει τα αποτελεσματα (θα διαβασει και θα κρινει σαν πιο ειδικος στο τι εννοουν) για τον αλεξανδρινο θα σου δωσει ... 
augmentin  (αμοξιλινη και κλαβουνικο οξυ    -  *Amoxicillin/clavulanic acid*   )

που οπως θα ειδες ειχε αποδεχθει πολυυυυυυυ δραστικο στο ταλαιπωρο πουλακι .σκεψου να μην ηταν .... << δραστικες >> καν αυτες οι δυο ουσιες  ....

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ight=augmentin

----------


## jk21

εχεις χορηγησει ποτε στο πουλακι liviferm προβιοτικο;

----------


## kaveiros

Αντε Μαρια με το καλο να τελειωνεις και να χαρεις τα πουλακια σου υγιεστατα!!!

----------


## jk21

Mαρια αυτα ισως σου ειναι χρησιμα

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/202200.htm

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/1...79459508419091

http://tru.uni-sz.bg/tsj/Vol3No5/Uru...%20et%20al.pdf

http://www.birdscentral.net/forums/s...occus-bacteria

ελπιζω πραγματι (οπως ειπαμε στην προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια ) να υπαρχουν 2 στελεχη τελικα οπως καταλαβα απο τα αποτελεσματα και στο δευτερο που ισως δεν υπηρχε να ειναι μονο δραστικο το augmentin (νεο στελεχος ) ενω στο παλιο (γιαυτο να μην το επιανε ) να ειναι η βανκομυκινη .

ολα αυτα  ειναι εικασιες .ο γιατρος θα δει και θα αποφανθει .ολα θα πανε καλα

----------


## mitsman

Μαρια ευχομαι το καλυτερο για τα μικρα σου... υπομονη..... και καποιος πρεπει να αμοιψει εσενα και τα μικρα σου για την προσπαθεια σας και τον αγωνα σας!

----------


## ninos

άντε βρε Μαρία, με το καλό εύχομαι να τελειώσουν τα βάσανα σας !

----------

